

Show HN: FotoOrg - Photo Organizer (Physical) - hoshing
http://www.fotoorg.com/

======
dragon555
organizer speed is awesome. Is it possible to integrate with shell (folder
context menu)

~~~
hoshing
Thanks, Integrating width shell is a good idea. We will look into that

------
chanu78
nice work, consider providing some help on usage

~~~
hoshing
Help will be coming soon

